# Ippolitov-Ivanov



## Habib

I recently acquired a Naxos CD of this composer's music played by the National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine conducted by Arthur Fagen. It contains the Caucasian Sketches suites Nos. 1 & 2 as well as the Turkish March and fragments.

The music paints a very good picture of landscapes, especially the rugged mountains of the Caucasus region. In a way, it is similar to the scene setting Grieg did in his Peer Gynt suites. The music is tuneful and exotic, borrowing from the folk music of the Caucasus region and Turkey.

Thanks to the popularity of the Procession of the Sardar from Caucasian Sketches No. 1 this composer has been somewhat of a one hit wonder. Hopefully CDs like this can do something to rectify that.

What do people think of this composer? Has someone out there heard more of his works?


----------



## Tapkaara

I have the very disc to which you are making reference, Habib. 

I must admit though, my knowledge of this man's music does not go beyond this disc. His Caucasian Sketches, in particular, The Sardar movement is well-known. This is a great example of that late 19th century embrace of the eastern and exotic that was all the rage in Russia.

Colorfully orchestrated and often mysterious, the Caucasian Sketches are superb examples of tone painting.

Is he a one-hit-wonder? I suppose he is, but that should not take away from the quality of that one hit...which is a very good one, if you ask me.


----------



## Habib

Yes Tapkaara, they are very good tone pictures. I was wrongly expressing myselft when I called him a one hit wonder. I was just meaning to say that the Procession of the Sardar is the only work he is known to the average classical music lover. Judging from the other music on this disc, it seems somewhat unfair, as the quality of his music can be compared to his compatriot and mentor, Rimsky Korsakov.


----------



## JAKE WYB

I would also bring attention to his 1st symphony - not exactly a russian great, but very intersting and with a very appealing verve and energy


----------



## Tapkaara

JAKE WYB said:


> I would also bring attention to his 1st symphony - not exactly a russian great, but very intersting and with a very appealing verve and energy


I'd love to hear this...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes I like this composer a lot, as chairman of the Soviet Composers Society (or words to that effect) Im surprised he didnt get more attention.

Anyways apart from the aforementioned Caucasian Sketches check out his reworking of the Carmen suites.


----------



## Mirror Image

Ippolitov-Ivanov didn't compose many works, but his music has been neglected for a very long time. You can't hardly find that many recordings of his music. Naxos (older releases on Marco Polo too) have really been the only recordings available on the market. A shame really, but I have said the same thing about a lot of composers.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sorry everyone ignore my comment I was thinking Shchedrin!

Caucasian Sketches still are fabulous.


----------



## Guest

The Jubilee March Op. 67 is quintessential pops and I think one of the cheeriest pieces in the entire classical oeuvre. It always puts a smile on my face and a dance in my step.


----------



## Sid James

Yes, BPS, Ippolitov-Ivanov's marches also give me a "boost" everytime I hear them. The more lyrical parts of his suites are also quite good, kind of poetic tone poems/paintings. He would have definitely been a great film composer if he would have been around in Hollywood during Korngold's or Rozsa's time - who knows, his music may have even influenced them (like his teacher Rimsky-Korsakov's probably did in some ways). A big "plus" with this guy is that he actually travelled quite a bit around the then Russian Empire, esp. the Caucasus region, so his musical imagings of these places was based on actual experience. All up, he was kind of like Rimsky-Korsakov's "fellow-traveller" with a specific talent, & I think his teacher would have been kind of proud of what he did - making this kind of thing lighter & less serious (though by no means "lightweight" imo)...


----------



## TxllxT

Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov:Symphony Nº1 in E minor,Op.46(1908)















Ippolitov-Ivanov - Caucasian Sketches Suite No. 1















Ippolitov-Ivanov - Caucasian Sketches Suite No. 2 'Iveria'






Mikhail M.Ippolitov-Ivanov(1859-1935):Turkish Fragments,Op.62.(1930)















Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom / Литургия Иоанна Златоуста















Oriental Moods - Music by Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov


----------



## TxllxT

Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov(1859-1935):Symphonic Scherzo,Op.2(1882).:7:19















Ippolitov-Ivanov "Armenian Rhapsody" - Conducted by Loris Tjeknavorian















Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - Kolyma's Lament















Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - Violin Sonata, Op. 8 (1887)















An evening in Georgia


----------



## TxllxT

Mark Reyzen - Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov "Song of old bachelor" - Boris Kustodiev















Ippolitov-Ivanov - From Tagore cycle















Ippolitov-Ivanov. "And his hands clinging to the arms", "Do not leave without saying goodbye to me" on the poems of R.Tagore






Spanish Serenade by M. Ippolitov-Ivanov















M. Ippolitov-Ivanov, Psalm 133















Misha Alexandrovich canta Aria di Erekle da "Tradimento" di Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov


----------

